# Getting medication online



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm considering this for my wife who has dementia. She's currently on a safe anti-viral drug which is supressing the herpes virus. Not only has she had no outbreaks since being on the drug but her underlying condition has improved markedly. Herpes is a possibly underrated virus which can have all sorts of effects in the body, and the possibility of a connection with Alzheimer's was first noted in 1979. There has been promising research into this (see my blog for details) but the medical establishment has largely ignored it. It would, of course, not be very good for 'big pharma' (the drug companies) if a safe, cheap drug turned out to be more use than their dodgy and expensive ones.

Our GP has indicated that he may stop the prescriptions. I've argued that the absence of herpes outbreaks justifies continuing the treatment - my wife has enough to put up with already!

Anyway, in the event that the prescriptions are stopped I am considering ordering online - from a reputable company of course. I'm just wondering if anyone has experience of this.

Thanks,

Phil


----------

